# Which brake pads?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well the time has come for me to replace my brake pads. the only track use my car will be seeing is on thursday nights at the local dragstrip. car is 95 200sx base model w/abs. my question is are either of these pads better in any way than the other? the 2 i am consider are the EBC Greenstuff pads and the Hawk HPS street brake pads. thanks in advance for your help.

heres some links to descriptions of the pads:

EBC Greenstuff pads Hawk pads


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

go over to www.sr20deforum.com and look for sn Maddmatt he works for carbontech and can get you what you need and for a good deal.

O
btw leave ebc to motorcycles


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
To add to that list are Axis pads...

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm, add OEM pads to the list. They would work fine in your application.


----------

